# No one ships overseas?



## gothra (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi, anyone know of any online supply stores that can ship international? I want to buy some Arcadia D3+ T5 tubes, inquired several shops already, but no one will ship overseas (some don't even bother to reply my emails...). This is so frustrating, I'm going to get a bearded dragon soon, done a whole lot of research and finally decided to use the new Arcadia T5 tubes as UVB source; but no one will sell them to me! Even our local distributor (I'm from Hong Kong) notified me that they no longer carry Arcadia products! I contacted Arcadia twice too, but they never replied.

Any suggestion on how I can buy these tubes are greatly appreciated!


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi, 

I can ship anywhere worldwide, the only downside is the cost, outside of uk shipping is going to be more than the actual items you want, if you want a quote then please send me an e-mail via our website Livefoods By Post - Reptile Food, livefoods, reptile supplies, online reptile shop


----------

